# Tongue Turkey Call



## CWS (Apr 3, 2015)

Got a request for a tongue type turkey call. It is curly maple with a walnut sound board. As you can see taking pictures is not what I do best.
Curt
Harvey Chapel Game Calls

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mark Macomber (Apr 3, 2015)

don't think I have ever seen a call like that. looks cool. would like to hear and see one sometime

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 3, 2015)

very cool. Rick


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2015)

This is a new one on me as well lol. Why is it called tongue call ?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

What is it? How does it work?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 3, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> This is a new one on me as well lol. Why is it called tongue call ?


Because it looks like a tongue... lol Seriously.

Works a lot like a pot call, but done right, they sound more like a box call IMO. I was able to run a couple once, pretty awesome calls.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

